# Used Seitz Windows



## MasonGK (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,
I recently had a window blow off my Hymer Camp 55 - please can anybody recommend a source of second hand windows? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

there is a company in south wales on an industral estate in blanavon?
i have been there and it is an alladins cave of windows and other bits?
http://www.caravanbreakers.net/


----------

